# Global Surgical Packages / Facility Billing



## ACYoutz (Nov 25, 2008)

I am looking for guidance regarding CMS Global Surgical Package guidelines and if they apply to outpatient facility billing. Could someone please direct me to the regulation?


----------



## mbort (Nov 25, 2008)

From an ASC standpoint, we do not have global guidelines.

I will let Rebecca send you the link to guidelines (thanks in advance Rebecca!!!)


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/General Surgery Guide.pdf

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/pubs/Ambulatory Surgery Center Billing Guide.pdf

http://www.cignagovernmentservices.com/partb/pubs/specman/pdf/SPECMAN_global_surgery.pdf

Here's a start.  Let us know if you have a question in particular.  Happy to help.


----------



## ACYoutz (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Ladies... I appreciate the help.. I will review all of the information and links you supplied!


----------

